# Quantum trans question.



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a friend who has a 1987 quantum station wagon, 5 cyl, automatic transmission. First question what other cars can I swap a auto tran from into this car. Second how hard is it to do a manual transmission swap on this car and what is involved and what parts are needed.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Quantum trans question. (8V Fury)*

Your awesome Dan! Im just going to get the wreaking yard tranny as soon as I get the money.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Since you have a five cylinder, you are basically limited to other five cylinder cars from that era for your transmission.
You can swap in a five speed from another Quantum, as long as it has the five speed; there are some good ones, but you're going to need to do some reinforcing to the firewall as I believe they are all hydraulic clutch transmissions and the firewalls didn't have enough meat to handle that stress.
You can pull the transmission from a five cylinder Audi 4k or 5k, just not a Quattro.
Got the Bentley manual? It's actually quite informative, and does break down those things quite well.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

IIRC you can use almost any auto trans from a VAG product of that era, just not the final drive part. The strongest would come from an Audi 5Kt as they then have some extra clutches.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_IIRC you can use almost any auto trans from a VAG product of that era, just not the final drive part. The strongest would come from an Audi 5Kt as they then have some extra clutches.

As long as it's five cylinder. The four-banger autos won't bolt up.


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re:*

Automatic front floorpanels are different than manual. Transmission hump is much larger in automatic car.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Get a manual car and be done. Lota work


----------



## koelnpassat (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Quantum trans question. (8V Fury)*

You can use any VW/Audi automatic Gearbox for 5 cyl. front wheel drive cars of that age. No transverse engine cars like the later Golf or Jetta 5 cyl..
Yours should be an "RBD" or "RBE" marked gearbox (different ratio). Any VW/Audi automatic gearbox beginning with an "R.." should fit.
Changing to manual trans is a lot of work, as you have to exchange parts of the floorpanel. The problem is, that the gearbox is bigger and that there is not enough proper place left for 3 pedals. Nevertheless here in Germany a lot of people do this, as auto trans gearboxes are much harder to find.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
As long as it's five cylinder. The four-banger autos won't bolt up.

The auto portions are all the same. MKII, Quantum, Audi, 944....etc. It's the final drive part that makes them different and isn't usually the part that goes bad. Re-use the original final drive. The final drive is what contains the "bell housing" and thus typically determines the application. 4cyl vs 5cyl, longi vs transverse.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...33515
It's in AZ if I recall. The guy says it's rebuilt w/5000 miles on it. Well worth a drive or shipping it.


----------

